# Saab 9-3 Convertible Top Lift Cylinder Rebuild & Made New Part With Tormach CNC



## BladesIIB (Jul 23, 2022)

Loved being able to help my son do some repair on his 2004 Saab 9-3 convertible top lift mechanism.  We removed and completely rebuilt one of the lift cylinders that was leaking.  We also had to repair the manual locking mechanism that locks the front of the top onto the windshield since it was stripped.  We used a Tormach 1100MX to make the new part after designing it in Fusion 360.

These Saab lift cylinders are not really designed to be rebuilt, the ends are crimped and we used a lathe to cut the crimped end off so we could take the cylinder apart.  The pin that holds the cylinder in the car will keep the cylinder together so you don't need to crimp it back together when you are done.

Parts for these older Saab cars are hard to find.  We could not buy the new locking bow and had to make one.  The lift cylinders are also not available new.  Since they are not designed to come apart, Saab does not sell the internal parts and seals but we found those at a local hydraulic shop, Hose-Fast in Garland, TX.

Saab Lift Cylinder PN - 12833509
Cylinder Base Oring 1.8x13.3mm
Piston Seal PN - MPS-16x2x1
Rod Seal PN - MKR-8x13x2
Saab Convertible Roof Locking Bow PN - 122114100


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 24, 2022)

I've heard Saabs are unique and difficult to repair- there used to be a guy here who worked on those and nothing else


----------



## BladesIIB (Jul 24, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> I've heard Saabs are unique and difficult to repair- there used to be a guy here who worked on those and nothing else


This is the first one I have ever owned/worked on. So far it has been going well. They seem well made and designed. I would agree with unique but we are finding our way. We also did the motor mounts and torque mounts. Will get that video posted next week. Finding parts can be challenging. But my son is enjoying it and learning a lot so good experience for all so far. I will do some searching and see if I find those other posts. They may come in handy - thanks!


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 7, 2022)

I owned a Saab 9-5 for several years.  It had quite a few issues, including a broken blend door mixer arm.  Made a new one from aluminum.  Also, the hot water valve on the firewall went out and dumped a bunch of coolant on the driveway.  The valve was a couple of hundred $$ from Saab but a Cadillac Catera valve is exactly the same.  With all that being said, I loved how it drove, and it probably saved my daughter's life when she rear-ended a stopped car when she was doing 50-ish.  She walked away from that one.  
Also, keep an eye on the coking of oil in the pan.  On the 9-5, one of the crossover pipes went just under the shallow end of the oil pan, and the heat would cause the oil to cook into a sludge-y mess.  Sludge'y oil, oil pumps and oil passages don't play nice with each other.

You guys did an awesome job on getting that top to work again like it should (actually better than the original)  Love it!!  Having your son get some hands-on experience is awesome too.


----------

